# Convoy



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

what is this suppossed to be, located at the north east end of the pensacola pass.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Convey.​*_​_​​​​Union. Steamer, 350 tons. Was burned and sank
in 12 feet of water in 1864 in Pensacola Bay. The U.S. Army
Corps of Engineers had George W. Le Gallais remove
most of the wreckage, including the machinery and half​
its hull, in 1878 and 1879.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

thankyou


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

It's still there i dove it two weeks ago. No is the answer to the next question.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Whats the next question


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Lots of coal and pottery shards there when I dove it in the late 70's. There is a large bouy sunk not too far from it! :whistling:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



inshorecatch said:


> Whats the next question


Location,location


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

no but I can give you a nice side scan if you like.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Scanner*

Post a scan. I haven't been up that end of the bay in a while. I would like to see its oriantation on the bottom.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

ok here it is


----------

